# Nappy Head Hos are Rejoicing



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They are rejoicing because Don Imus passed away, yesterday.

Don was rough. He spoke his mind without the use of a filter anyone could detect but he was actually a kind-hearted soul. He was a philanthropist who loved kids.

After decades of entertaining those who were thick-skinned, he was taken down by the P.C. crowd who were looking for a target. He was so real, he didn't know he had made himself a target.

Rest in peace, Don Imus. July 23, 1940-December 27, 209.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2019/12/27/legendary-radio-host-don-imus-dead-at-79/

I'm guessing Mine and Sasquatch's days were done even before they started.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I wasn't really a fan of Imus but I do think it sucks he goes his entire career just doing his thing and then makes ONE statement some people took wrong and that is how he is remembered when they write stories about his passing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I wasn't really a fan of Imus but I do think it sucks he goes his entire career just doing his thing and then makes ONE statement some people took wrong and that is how he is remembered when they write stories about his passing.


Don said it like he saw it and didn't worry about the consequences. Love him or hate him, that was respectable. Most didn't agree with him 100%.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Agree Sasq,

Even the Breitbart article states;

"His April 2007 racist and misogynist crack about the mostly black Rutgers squad..."

Calling a group of people “nappy headed hos" is neither racist nor misogynist if you look at the meaning of the words. 

"Nappy headed" is a simple description meaning "naturally coarse and tightly wound", nothing racist about that. Ho, in the form that Imus used it to describe the basketball players is a slang for a prostitute. Again, nothing racist or misogynist about either. Not nice, would be a more accurate description of his words.

People need to lighten up.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I was an Imus fan, and got a huge kick out of the "nappy-headed hoes" scandal. What the heck? I wasn't offended. Sometimes the truth is an ugly thing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don stepped in it more than just once. As for the statement mentioned his choice of words was poor but the reference to basketball players was not far off.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I was an Imus fan, and got a huge kick out of the "nappy-headed hoes" scandal. What the heck? I wasn't offended. Sometimes the truth is an ugly thing.


I have an actual bullet proof vest, . . . wear it when it seems appropriate, . . . one of those reasons is simply because I have said things that are on the scale of "nappy headed ho's", . . . meant every word I uttered, . . . could not really care about the consequences, . . . as the vest is backed up by a 1911. My face is known to some of the crowd or is at least available to them, . . . so sometimes when I go into certain "areas", . . . AR500 goes with me as a companion.

BUT, . . . AND I SAY, . . . BUT . . . the phrase "nappy headed ho's" is singularly mild when you are on a basketball court playing with 9 other people, . . . 8 of whom are of African descent. F'r, . . . MF'r, . . . F-U, . . . B_ _ _ h, . . . G-D, . . . are the pro-active words and phrases for 6 to 8 out of 10 words uttered on the court.

Put the same folks in camo, . . . armed up, . . . heading into harm's way, . . . the language is the same.

And again, . . . it's a "BUT, BUT, BUT", . . . it's not politically correct to bring those instances into the conversation. Imus did, . . . PC police got him for it, . . . all of us who have a "non PC" bent to our personality are prone to getting taken out by a PC sniper. Denton and Sasquatch are just a another couple of examples you all know of, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

He would have been arrested in today's PC society.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Nappy head nappy head eyes like a frog....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

With so much PCBS in the world today it's hard to keep up with what you can say and can't say, which I suppose in the end game is what they want. To keep you quite. You don't have to agree, they know you don't, you just have to shut up about it. Big Brother knows what he is doing.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I didn’t much care for his style, but he got RFD-TV national exposure and helped open doors that got the network where it is today.
City folk might not even know what RFD-TV is, but out in the farming and ranching communities it is well watched.

Imus also owned a ranch where he had programs for disadvantaged kids and city kids.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Imus also owned a ranch where he had programs for disadvantaged kids and city kids.


He helped the kids big, big, big time.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> They are rejoicing because Don Imus passed away, yesterday.
> 
> Don was rough. He spoke his mind without the use of a filter anyone could detect but he was actually a kind-hearted soul. He was a philanthropist who loved kids.
> 
> ...


Loved to listen to him. I thought the nappy headed ho thing was sorta funny and harmless. Its a shame to catch the hell that he did over the remark but fortunately he was already rich and famous. Joined the likes of Jimmy the Greek..Howard Cosell..Rush Limbaugh etc.Left wingers are nasty.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Nappy head nappy head eyes like a frog....


When I first came to PF, I used to think that Denton was a nappy headed hoe ..... until somebody posted a pic of him without his hat on. :vs_lol:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wonder where all those great basketball players heros that got all up in arms are today. They were big stars talking trash on B ball court. It would be interesting to see where they are now.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Agree Sasq,
> 
> Even the Breitbart article states;
> 
> ...


I remember doing Physical Training in Germany...calling cadence during a run at 0630 hrs and my Battalion commander scramed at me to "stop singing that song". Not knowing who the asshole at the rear of the formation was, or what he was saying....I continued to call my cadence "personnally made up, on the spot, cause thats how a damn fine NCO does his cadence calls.

Well to make this short, he said, "Your songs about big fat women are sexist, masogonystic and was offensive...... I told him if he would kindly point out all the fat women that were offended by my cadence at 0630 hrs, that I would personally apologize. He said he was offended....and I said well sir, you are neither fat, nor a woman, but you were straggling at the end of the formation, so if I have offended you I apologize....

If looks could kill, I'd been a dead man. So yep, I'm all about calling it like you see it....nappy headed hoes and all.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ahhh, the cadence calls of the 1960's.
Before political correctness, female trainees, and all the other BS.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> I remember doing Physical Training in Germany...calling cadence during a run at 0630 hrs...





rice paddy daddy said:


> Ahhh, the cadence calls of the 1960's.
> Before political correctness, female trainees, and all the other BS.


You two are cordially invited to the other place in about 30 minutes, for a regaling of one of my calls during Basic at McClellan in '74. At AIT at Rucker, I used to fall in behind the Rangers for the daily 5-mile sunrise stretch. Their calls didn't bother me a bit, lol. 
Hmmm... I dont know if I can type it out or not. Any shred of decency you might attribute to me would vanish instantly.
Tell ya what, OSFG. You show me yours, then I'll show you mine. The crew can decide who out-raunchies. :devil:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> You two are cordially invited to the other place in about 30 minutes, for a regaling of one of my calls during Basic at McClellan in '74. At AIT at Rucker, I used to fall in behind the Rangers for the daily 5-mile sunrise stretch. Their calls didn't bother me a bit, lol.
> Hmmm... I dont know if I can type it out or not. Any shred of decency you might attribute to me would vanish instantly.
> Tell ya what, OSFG. You show me yours, then I'll show you mine. The crew can decide who out-raunchies. :devil:


I have to get up at 6:00 for work. In 30 minutes I'll be asleep. But I'll catch up with it tomorrow after 6:30 PM or so.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> You two are cordially invited to the other place in about 30 minutes, for a regaling of one of my calls during Basic at McClellan in '74. At AIT at Rucker, I used to fall in behind the Rangers for the daily 5-mile sunrise stretch. Their calls didn't bother me a bit, lol.
> Hmmm... I dont know if I can type it out or not. Any shred of decency you might attribute to me would vanish instantly.
> Tell ya what, OSFG. You show me yours, then I'll show you mine. The crew can decide who out-raunchies. :devil:


Well, I remember clearly the one he was insulted by, by heart, cause face it....the good ones are truly memorable.... I shall impart it to you. But know....it actually isn't raunchy at all in my book....I just thought it was funny...and I've always been a good rhymer.... It went like this......

I saw the First Sergeant just the other day,
He had a big ole woman, and he was forking her hay.
She was big and squishy, if you know what I mean,
well she weighed about three, maybe Three-Fifteen.

Those big fat women, thats a what he craves,
Cause he can slap them once, and then ride the waves. 
Well he takes a piece a chalk, and holds it in his hand,
Starts a loving and a chalking, until he sees where he began.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> Well, I remember clearly the one he was insulted by, by heart, cause face it....the good ones are truly memorable.... I shall impart it to you. But know....it actually isn't raunchy at all in my book....I just thought it was funny...and I've always been a good rhymer.... It went like this......
> 
> I saw the First Sergeant just the other day,
> He had a big ole woman, and he was forking her hay.
> ...


Oh, good rhymes and that's not raunchy at all!
Your Commander had no sense of humor. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

we used to do some dark ones back in the day....Napalm sticks to kids......Eskimo Puddy being cold, little girls riding tricycles with know seats, some were purely ugly and savage just to get you to adjust your moral compass a few degrees from true North.

Lots of really stupid gross ones weren't worth remembering. But I always remembered my platoon motto from Delta Company, 7th training Battalion in sand hill, ft. benning

"We're the delta Warhogs, who the hell are you?
We fight with knives and 45's, and broken bottles too.
We fight all night, we fight all day
We're Delta Warhogs all the way, Hoooyaaaayyyy


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I can't think of any that I can post. Sad that the only ones that I remember are the ones that I can't post.


----------

